# Illuminated skyline badge on R34



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone seen or modded the rear skyline badge on a R34 to illuminate? Not sure if it would look good...badge looks like is part of the bumper.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The R33 had it as an option. There's a guy on the SO forum who makes them up. Don;t know about R34s but it would certainly be possible.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes its a simple mod on the 33 as its a seperate panel, the badge on the R34 is part of the bumper so would require some modding, just wondered if anyone has had a go at it..


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Yr opinions on this mod ? carbon fibre look panel blends in with the rear diffuser when its off.

I've checked with my brief and its all above board and legal :smokin:

... will try the embossed bumper sign when i get hold of another R34 rear bumper to test it on


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I just put a cheap chavvy "skyline" sticker over the brake light, so that people know what it is when in front of them (I was sick of people squinting at the back of the car or walking round the front at traffic lights to see what it is):chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The r33 gtr doesn't have a clear lens the gts does


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

Carbon Aesthetics - Skyline Owners Forum
His forum name is D.O.A. I'm sure he can help you.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Please don't do it- it really doesn't need to be lit up.

The rear lights are distinctive enough.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It came as a OEM options on a R33!? Wow that's wierd


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally i think it makes the car look a bit 'chavy'


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Nasty don't do it.
Chavvy !


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you do this you get automatic free admission to the 'superchav' owners club....not quite as bad as a £4.99 body kit and a bad paint job but not far off!

Sorry...


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

appreciate the honest opinions, confirms my thoughts, looks good on the 33 but just doesn't look right on the 34...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Just looks too fast and furious to be honest. Let people wonder what it is- that's half the fun seeing people squint to read the bumper!

Especially as mine has no NIssan badge.


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Very Gay if you ask me... You only have to look at the back lights to know.

This brings me to another point... WTF is the point of having massive graphics on a car that states what it is? Or eve who makes it... I mean, what is the point!?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I did this mod to my old R33GTR:



















I quite liked it but others thought it was shite. I guess it would be easy to wire it up to a switch so you can turn it off whenever you want. Unlikely I would do it again though.

Although if I'm honest with you I wouldn't do it to an R34 bumper because you'd need to butcher it and I just dont think it will look that great.


----------

